# Help please in the Paisley area



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Can you all give me your personal recommendation for a supplier of alloy wheels & tints.

Seems that there are a few about but some better than others.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

pop down to my mate Gordon Hazelton GH WHEELS AND TYRES 38 Queen elizabeth ave hillington industrial estate 01418101717

good for advice and they can get lots of stuff in tell them i sent you.

as for tints

i'd always go with pentagon in glasgow you pay for what you get,the cheap stuff is cheap for a reason so avoid.

ps avoid if you can Mail order as its a real pain if the wheels arrive damaged etc or if there not balanced correctly always buy locally 

cheers

Stu


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

robtech said:


> pop down to my mate Gordon Hazelton GH WHEELS AND TYRES 38 Queen elizabeth ave hillington industrial estate 01418101717
> 
> good for advice and they can get lots of stuff in tell them i sent you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu, where are Pentagon?

I will get in touch with your pal for the wheels.

I did feel that local would be better.

Thanks

Stuart :wave:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Pentagon are beside the Gorbals. If you go past the o2 academy it would be your first left after it (heading away from the town) it's in the small industry park.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

robtech said:


> pop down to my mate Gordon Hazelton GH WHEELS AND TYRES 38 Queen elizabeth ave hillington industrial estate 01418101717
> 
> good for advice and they can get lots of stuff in tell them i sent you.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd avoid Hazelton like the plague. Had bad experiences myself and heard of many similar!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tints - pentagon on cumberland st by the O2 academy. They did mine almost 2.5 years ago and still like new. They occasionally do offers though. I'd advise to go for a good bit lighter than you think you need ;-)

Wheels? There's a place in one of the industrial estates in cambuslang but can't remember the name of it. I'd go there if it was me. They mainly do trade stuff though.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

John at Blackout window tints did my car in Johnston although i believe he has moved premises to paisley.

cant confirm though as i have no need for tinted windows


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

i can do your tints , gauranteed for as long as you have the car and its the same film as pentagon use when they charge you extra to upgrade to there premium film but im just outside glasgow , pm me if your interested.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

OH OH where's the popcorn!!!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Tints - pentagon on cumberland st by the O2 academy. They did mine almost 2.5 years ago and still like new. They occasionally do offers though. I'd advise to go for a good bit lighter than you think you need ;-)
> 
> Wheels? There's a place in one of the industrial estates in cambuslang but can't remember the name of it. I'd go there if it was me. They mainly do trade stuff though.


Hi Grant, dont suppose you know the address of the industrial estate.
Thanks

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

David said:


> John at Blackout window tints did my car in Johnston although i believe he has moved premises to paisley.
> 
> cant confirm though as i have no need for tinted windows


Hi David,

Thanks mate, John done mine about 4 years ago but I haven't got a clue where he went.

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

OrangePeel said:


> Personally, I'd avoid Hazelton like the plague. Had bad experiences myself and heard of many similar!


Thanks for that.

What problems did you have?

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

ron burgundy said:


> i can do your tints , gauranteed for as long as you have the car and its the same film as pentagon use when they charge you extra to upgrade to there premium film but im just outside glasgow , pm me if your interested.


Hi Ron,

Can't send you a PM.

Where outside Glasgow are you?

How much for rear tints?

PM me if you can please.

Cheers

Stuart.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Tints - pentagon on *cumberland st *by the O2 academy. They did mine almost 2.5 years ago and still like new. They occasionally do offers though. I'd advise to go for a good bit lighter than you think you need ;-)
> 
> Wheels? There's a place in one of the industrial estates in cambuslang but can't remember the name of it. I'd go there if it was me. They mainly do trade stuff though.





stuart1164 said:


> Hi Grant, dont suppose you know the address of the industrial estate.
> Thanks
> 
> Stuart.


Pentagon


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Davie @ Diamond Tints is really good, highly recommended by many and very well priced


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Pentagon


That was very slickly done 

I take it they are both in the same industrial estate.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------

